# Veggie Recipe suggestions?



## Ham Hock (May 29, 2006)

Hi thar!
My sister is a 25 year vegan and is coming for a visit! She can also cook, wow can she cook. 

I want to make something that she will like but feel like I'd be serving catfish in a seafood house if I just broke out with a vegan soup. 

I want to make some kind of veggie soup or something that I can just serve up with some garlic bread. 

My sister likes it tangy. Please give me some ideas and thanks!
Ham Hock


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2006)

How about a Gumbo Z'herbs? Here's a recipe:

http://www.tabasco.com/taste_tent/recipes/recipe.cfm?id=163

Here's a lovely Italian soup with beans and pasta:

http://www.recipesource.com/soups/soups/italian-pasta-bean1.html

This is a delicious looking lentil loaf that I saw Giada making on air the other day:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_33522,00.html


----------



## CharlieD (May 29, 2006)

I am not very big on anything veggie, but some times I make Brussels sprouts soup. I do use chicken flavor base though, it is not chicken, just bunch of chemicals (you know the bullion cubes). I do not have exact recipe either. It is very simple. Chopped onion, cubed potato, chopped carrots. Put in the water cook for few minutes, add some long grain rice, depends on how thick you want soup to be you’d have to adjust the amounts.
When rice is almost ready throw in frozen Brussels sprouts. When done taste and adjust seasoning. Now a secret ingredient to make it tangy.

1 red bell pepper
3-4 jalapeno peppers red of green depending on how hot you want to make
1 small parsnip or 2 parsley roots.
I prefer parsley, but it is so darn expensive in Minnesota, I refuse to spend that kind of money.
3-4 cloves of garlic 
A t-spoon of salt.

Put all the veggies thru meat grinder or use food processor. Meat grinder is better to use as parsnip is not that easily chopped I the food processor. At the end, add salt mix it well. Store it in glass container in refrigerator for up to 6 month. 

The recipe can be double-triple … I use 10 peppers when I make them. Try to do it when peppers are cheap, it can last the whole winter. Salt works as the preservative.

Add a teaspoon or two of the above mixture to soup at the end of cooking, sprinkle with some fresh finely chopped parsley and dill right before serving - done. It should not take more then half an hour to make it. I serve with sour cream, but your sister wouldn’t eat it, sometimes I substituted with mayo for dairy allergic people, mixed with a bit of lemon juice.


----------



## kimbaby (May 29, 2006)

A nice bean soup with tomatoes would be nice.
and I like the GUMBO idea as well


----------



## mish (May 29, 2006)

I would go with Gazpacho. Gretchen, looks like we posted simultaneously. Other ideas - borscht, a cold peach soup and a salad or a creamy squash soup.


----------



## Gretchen (May 29, 2006)

How about some gazpacho?  Fresh and delicious.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, mish, borscht with dried mushrooms. lots of beens, yum.


----------



## Yakuta (May 30, 2006)

When I think vegan food and something to wow people I think a bit exotic fare.  I like Italian, Chinese, Thai and Indian from a theme perspective.  In most of these cultures you can get away with veggies and non dairy (not so much in Italian).  

How about this fusion inspired menu (and yes I have tried all of these recipes and they come out fantastic both from a presentation and taste perspective)

Soup:  

1 can of coconut milk (non dairy)
1 large can of organic vegetarian broth (available readily)
3 cans of creamed style corn 
4 cloves of garlic finely diced
Oil of any kind

Chopped green onions (1 bunch white and green, super fine diced)
chopped red thai chillis (3 or so) in thin rounds (discard the seeds and membranes)
1 can of straw mushrooms (rinse in cold water)
1 can of baby corn (rinse in cold water) and cut into managable chunks especially if some of them are large
Handful of bean sprouts
juice of 1 lime

In a pan add the oil.  Once it's hot add the garlic and saute it until you can smell it and it's lightly toasted.  Next add the veggie stock, cream style corn and coconut milk.  Adjust salt.  Let it all simmer on low for atleast 30 minutes so the flavors can meld together.  

Now strain the soup so that the corn bits are seived through and you are left with a smooth velvety liquid.  Add it to a clean dutchover and add the chillies, mushrooms and baby corn.  Let it simmer for another 15 minutes (add a little water if it's too thick).  Finally add the green onions, lime juice and bean sprouts and serve immediately. 

That along with some vegetarian fried rice (made with tofu, carrots, assorted bell peppers) and some cauliflower (coated in cornstarch and then fried) and mixed into a spicy sauce and some garlicky broccoli stir fry would be delicious.


----------



## Yakuta (May 30, 2006)

Sorry I did not read the garlic bread part which the soup recipe above will not go with but you can always serve it with a nice bowl of veggie fried rice that is so simple to make.  I can post my exact recipe if you wish to give it a try.  

If you still want to stick to garlic bread try to make a minestrone soup which is chockful of veggies and cannolini beans.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, mish, borscht with dried mushrooms. lots of beens, yum.


 
Oh that sounds good, Charlie. Never had dried mushrooms and beans with borscht. Would love your recipe.  Makes me miss my Hungarian grandma even more  She served it with gefilte (sp/) fish -- or how about some perogies and sour cream on the side or kasha varnishkas, so the soup won't get lonely.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Mish, I have to look the recipe up at home. Will try to remember to do it, but can't promise as my father is having surgery tomorrow and it's going to be crazy for the next couple of weeks or so. But you can always PM me latter to remind.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

No problem, no rush Charlie.  Sorry to hear about your dad.  Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, yeah, I do too.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2006)

This isn't a soup, but is a nice summertime appy and quite delicious.  
 
Vegetable Pizza

 
 2 cans (8 ounces each) refrigerated crescent rolls 
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened 
½ (or more, need to taste) package dry Ranch salad dressing mix 
½ cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup finely chopped broccoli 
1/2 cup finely chopped cauliflower 
1 cup cheddar cheese (optional – I don’t use)
½ cup finely chopped green pepper
½ cup finely chopped red or yellow pepper
thin sliced cherry tomatoes – I typically only have one small slice on each wedge
 
Place the unrolled crescent dough onto a pizza pan. Spread the dough out with your hands until it covers the pan. Bake about 8 minutes at 375 degrees F until lightly browned. While it’s baking, combine the cream cheese, mayonnaise and Ranch dressing. Mix well. Remove the crust from the oven and let it cool slightly. Spread the cream cheese mixture over the cooled crust, then top with the chopped vegetables. Place in the refrigerator for a minimum of 2 hours.  Actually is better the second day.  Cut into wedges and serve.


----------



## CharlieD (May 30, 2006)

Icy, the person is vegan, and you are offering cream cheese, that's not going to work.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 30, 2006)

Icy! the mayo wont work either as it has eggs.


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2006)

LOL sorry guys, my brain isn't thinking. ARGGGG

CharlieD will say a prayer for your dad's safe and successful surgery.


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2006)

Thank you. Actually I'm pretty nervous, can't even sleep.


----------



## Rebam98 (May 31, 2006)

For a side, pan-roasted broccoli is one of my favorites and always a hit.  Pretty much put veggie oil or Pam in a frying pan, put cut up broccoli in, and just let them sit there on medium high hit for a few minutes or until they start to brown.  Flip them over and do the same thing.  You can also put in 3 tablespoons worth of water plus 1/4 tsp of salt and 1/8 tsp of pepper then cover for 2 minutes to steam them at the end.  It's really good.


----------

